# Columnaris - ASAP help?!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I did alot of research online...

I think may have columnaris...

However I need to know what I need inorder to treat it and for how long? 

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Pimafix.html

Petsmart only carries the API brands.

Help me out?!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

According to this link: http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/disease/freshwater/columnaris.html there are a number of antibiotics you can use to treat it. Erythromycin, tetracycline, and nitrofurazone are the ones I see on your link. I'd probably try a combo of 2.

I've never had to treat it myself, so I don't know what works the best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

none of that worked for me! you need to do a complete scrubdown if it is Columnaris. read this! it worked like a charm for me!

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/23618-fishes-dying.html


----------

